# QCGB Needle Bearings: Lubrication?



## Splat (Jun 14, 2012)

Reconditioning my 57 Heavy 10. I've got the QCGB apart and I'm wondering what to use to lube the needle bearings. A mechanic friend of mine suggested Lubriplate's 630-AA, which is a grade-1 grease. What have you guys used? Thanks.


----------



## Splat (Jun 15, 2012)

I've decided to go with the Type B oil that is used in the Gitts on the gearbox. Applied generously on all the bearings, and everything else, in the QCGB it's moving nicely now.   I'm amazed at how much swarf was trapped in the grease the PO used. Can't wait to get to the apron!


----------

